# Computers



## dthoreson81 (Apr 19, 2008)

Im just a bit curious as to what parts of a computer are worth saving. 

Correct me if im wrong... but I know the Hard drive, gold fingers etc along with the CPU should be saved and processed, but is there anything ELSE? Keyboard pm scrap, monitor pm scrap etc? 

A complete list would be awesome... this way I dont have to lug a whole computer home tomorrow 

Thanks in advance to any and all that decide to leave input!


----------



## draftinu (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi D81, Hope you don't mind the abbrev. I don't bother with monitors and keyboards anymore. BUT! Everybody is differant! 8) The monitor does have 1 plug that I always snip off, the one that plugs into the computer module. As far as the computer. Even the metal is worth saving. It adds up after a awhile. Some guys even save all screws.  Tim


----------



## istari9 (Apr 19, 2008)

I save almost all of it for all types of scrap metals, every little bit helps. 

Ray


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 20, 2008)

Every part has value, theoretically. Monitors, plastic and peripherals are the tricky parts. We only recently started building the stuff in massive quantities, it will take a little while to be able to digest it properly. It can't happen fast enough, e-scrap is a scourge. Stay tuned! Just look how long it took bacteria to figure-out how to breakdown lignin.


----------



## tyoon21 (Apr 20, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> Every part has value, theoretically. Monitors, plastic and peripherals are the tricky parts. We only recently started building the stuff in massive quantities, it will take a little while to be able to digest it properly. It can't happen fast enough, e-scrap is a scourge. Stay tuned! Just look how long it took bacteria to figure-out how to breakdown lignin.



Any idea on what to do with the plastic? I would really hate to throw it all out. I heard it can be classified as "ABS plastic"? No idea what that means.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not sure. At the moment I'm just filling boxes with it. A guy in town will take it for free but I want to cash it in if possible.


----------



## banjags (Apr 20, 2008)

to get cash for computer plastic you will need lots... like a ton or 2 at the very minimum. Then you will also need to have a way to crush and bail or grind it. It would then be worth 10 or 12 cents a pound. check out a website called plastic nation I think it is.

Most computer plastic is #7 Ive been told which is kinda of a mix of plastics. not many will touch it unless they get it for free.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.plasticnation.com/


----------



## flankdrive04 (Jun 21, 2008)

I run my plastics through my garden shredder. It is an Australian built unit with 24 flails on the drum and a 6.5hp Briggs motor, then take it by the box to my the city "waste transfer station" for recycling, cost me $6 (AUD) to drop of an 8ft x 5ft trailer full (1.75m3)


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jun 21, 2008)

Try saving jumpers.
There is not too much gold in one jumep,but there are alot of them on PCBs.


----------

